# Cubing and Eye Sight



## Incanumix (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey guys,
I just want to have a little discussion about how cubing affects human eye sight.

How many hours a day do you cube? Do you wear glasses? Has cubing affected your vision?

I personally cube 30 minutes a day atm, I wear glasses only when I'm doing close activities, and I'm pretty sure cubing has made me 15% more short sighted than I was before I started, been cubing for 4 months.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 17, 2011)

When I was 11 I had perfect vision. By the time I was 18 I was pretty short sighted. Going to school clearly made my eyesight worse.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 17, 2011)

I cube for as long as I can every day... I started to have bad eyesight two years ago (I started cubing 7 months ago). I'm quite badly short sighted yet rarely wear glasses because they're not too bad to need them ALL the time.


----------



## Rook (Sep 17, 2011)

I've been wearing glasses since I was 3, and my eyesight has been getting progressively worse every year since. I can't see anything clearly without my glasses unless it's right up to my face. At this point, I can't tell if cubing is making my eyesight worse or not. Either way, my eyesight is worse from when I started cubing 2 years ago.


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Sep 17, 2011)

I started being short sighted about a decade ago (at least that's when I was diagnosed). I don't wear glasses only when I sleep and stuff. Lately I was cubing 1-1.5 hours a day, now I started to solve 2.5-3 hours a day. I don't know if cubing changed anything with my vision.
I also was curious about one thing, but didn't know who to ask. I've got this thing (that I think) that is called Monopsia. Basically I have two "working' eyes, but except for very short distances, I can see only with one eye at a time. And I wonder, does this affect my times?


----------



## 24653483361 (Sep 17, 2011)

I've been cubing for about 4 years and I've never had the best vision in my right eye, but I recently went to an eye doctor for it. I have glasses, I don't need to wear them, but sometimes I like to. I personally think being on the computer so much is what made my vision worst (for the most part).


----------



## RNewms27 (Sep 17, 2011)

I have needed glasses and have them. Don't wear them though. My eyes will always get worse whether I cube or not.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 17, 2011)

I had bad eyesight before I started cubing. I'm pretty sure it's just hereditary, so I don't think cubing has made it any worse.


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 17, 2011)

I've had cataracs since i was born but they only noticed it when i was three I've had lens implants in both eyes and laser on both.(actually I'm getting laser again in my left eye in october) but i dont think cubing has had any effect also I war glasses all the tie except when im asleep


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 17, 2011)

always had good eyesight i know it will get worse but i don't care.

i only ever wear 3d glasses just for the crack


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 17, 2011)

I have been nearsighted in my left eye since I was 10ish. I've had astigmatism my whole life. I don't think cubing has effected my eyes, although I started to cube when I was 10... :O I don't wear glasses unless I have to. The nearsightedness doesn't make my overall vision bad unless I have to look out of 1 eye. Astigmatism has recently started to mess with me, as the edges of my vision are a bit burry. I've also found, if I cube with my glasses on, I get really dizzy.


----------



## dimwmuni (Sep 17, 2011)

I've had bad eyesight since I was born. I have nystagmus, which is where my eyes move uncontrollably, and astigmatism. In the past few years since I've been cubing my eyesight has not really changed, so in my experience it has no effect. I wear glasses/contacts most of the time.


----------



## Sillas (Sep 17, 2011)

I started cubing 1 year ago, I not use glasses and this does not affect my vision at all.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 17, 2011)

i couldn't even see anything more than 3 inches away from my eyes in third grade.... i wear overnight contacts now and it works pretty well... cubing actually helped my eyes focus more because before i started cubing the doctor kept going crazy because one eye was always worse than the other so they had to change the contacts then 3 months later the other eye was worse etc. and now the difference between my left and right eye is much better. at least we aren't spending 400 dollars every single time trying to make my vision as close to 20/20 as possible....


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 17, 2011)

I've been near-sighted since I was 10 or 11, but that's because I used to play a lot of video games up close to the TV. 
It's gotten a lot worse since then (am 19 now) but I don't think it has to do with cubing, that stuff just happens over time. 
Wearing glasses while cubing makes no difference to me because I'm used to seeing only things close to me anyway, in fact I don't bother to wear them at all unless I need to read something more than a meter away from me.


----------



## Clayy9 (Sep 17, 2011)

Sillas said:


> I started cubing 1 year ago, I not use glasses and this does not affect my vision at all.


 
_Same here._


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 17, 2011)

I've been cubing for almost 2 years and my vision is the same since, considering I don't wear glasses. My vision could of went bad a little bit but not because of cubing but because of video games...


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 17, 2011)

My vision now is exactly the same as it was three and a half years ago when I started wearing contacts instead of glasses. Cubing definitely has affected nothing.


----------



## Incanumix (Sep 17, 2011)

Ezy Ryder said:


> I also was curious about one thing, but didn't know who to ask. I've got this thing (that I think) that is called Monopsia. Basically I have two "working' eyes, but except for very short distances, I can see only with one eye at a time. And I wonder, does this affect my times?


 
Depends what method you use, but if you use CFOP, then it would probably affect your look ahead, and maybe your LL Recognition( only a very little bit), it shouldn't be that noticable.


----------



## RTh (Sep 17, 2011)

Had perfect sight 7 years ago when I started using computers, had perfect sight 9 months ago when I started cubing. I have perfect sight now =]


----------



## Samania (Sep 17, 2011)

My eyesights terrible, I'm horribly near sighted and can't read things from far away. Had to get glasses last year. But thats excessive playing of maplestory's fault, not cubing


----------



## Incanumix (Sep 17, 2011)

Samania said:


> My eyesights terrible, I'm horribly near sighted and can't read things from far away. Had to get glasses last year. But thats excessive playing of maplestory's fault, not cubing


 
*Hi F5's* Good Old MapleStory, ruined our bloody lives.


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 17, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I had bad eyesight before I started cubing. I'm pretty sure it's just hereditary


 
I must be the milkmans - my mum and dad wear glasses, my sister has had 3 ops to correct her cod eye, my eldest younger brother is partially sighted in one eye, and without the advent of modern lenses, my youngest brother would look like Olive Rudge.

I'm ever so slightly long sighted, but nowhere near to needing specs.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 18, 2011)

How would cubing affect your vision?


----------



## insane569 (Sep 18, 2011)

been cubing for about 1 and a half years and ive worn glasses since i was in 5 grade (im a sophmore) i havent really noticed much problems with my eyesite since i started


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 18, 2011)

I know a bit about the eye and how it works and I can see no reason why cubing would affect your eyesight, other than slightly squinting when solving which might slightly damage the retina, over a long period of time


----------



## Incanumix (Sep 18, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> How would cubing affect your vision?



By forcing your eyes to focus on something that is close, your eyes get used to looking at close things, and therefor its affects makes you more short sighted.

^^


cubersmith said:


> I know a bit about the eye and how it works and I can see no reason why cubing would affect your eyesight, other than slightly squinting when solving wich might slightly damage the retina, over a long period of time


----------

